# Good SRAM derailleur adjustment guide?



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Maybe there's a thread or a sticky somewhere of a good SRAM derailleur adjustment guide?

---- ---- ----- more crap below ---- ---- ----

Bike has all SRAM, Force RD, Force Shifters, SRAM Cassette. I was run off the road several weeks ago and the hangar got tweaked. Bent it back and adjusted the derailleur so it was rideable. I just replaced the derailleur hangar and installed my new HED wheels, so I figured the derailleur would need some minor adjustment for alignment.

It clicks in some gears, and when I adjust that out, it clicks in other gears. The chain always seems to be touching adjacent cogs at least some place in the across the cassette. Also, depending on cable tension, sometimes it's jumping more than one cog in a shifting to smaller cogs, or it jumps more than one cog going larger, but without a big lever swipe.

Not exactly a novice with this stuff. Frustrated enough to search online. The 'service manuals' on SRAM's website are darned near worthless. Perhaps there's a thread with a good adjustment guide?? Thanks.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Sounds to me like there's something up with the hanger (still and even though there's a new one on.)


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

^ this ^ did you check the new hanger? just because it's 'new' doesn't mean it's properly aligned. with the proper tool. by someone that knows what they're doing. SRAM is dead easy to set up.


----------



## AJ88V (Nov 14, 2012)

Spent some tme with it today. Went back to square one. The cable was pretty mangled between the accident and me resetting it. Installed a new cable and things are much better. It's not the right cable, too big diameter so it has a little too much friction in the housing, but at least I know how to fix it.

For the record, here's a pretty good thread about setting up SRAM:
RD adjustment.....do I have thyis right?
Between the OP's post and the comments by cxwrench and others, it's pretty thorough.

I also found some good guidance on the Park Tools website.

Thanks to all for your help!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

good job getting it figured out. a lot of times it's better to just start from the very beginning and make sure everything is the way it's supposed to be rather than thinking you know what's up and then getting deeper and deeper into it. :thumbsup:


----------

